# Plant ID help



## Deng09 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saw this plant at the local fish store with no ID. Can anyone ID it for me?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like Hygrophila Difformis


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^i second that


----------

